# 25er und 10er doch kein exakt gleicher Loot?



## Kainè21 (31. August 2010)

Bluepost : *Presse Q&A mit Game Director Tom Chilton* 


Blizzard wird 25-Spieler-Raids auch weiterhin supporten. Ferner wird man sicherstellen dass sie angemessene Belohnungen abwerfen, d.h. mindestens gleichwertig wenn nicht gar besser als die aus der 10er-Version.
Quelle : http://wow.gamona.de...-qa/#more-39837


würde es schade finden wenn das wieder verworfen werden würde. Oder verstehe ich die Aussage falsch?


----------



## Jemira (31. August 2010)

Versteh ich (leider) auch so. Hoffe aber es kommt nicht. Bis jetzt hat es geheißen dass die Loottabels die gleichen sind, nur dass mehr items/man im 25ger fallen werden.


----------



## xontroulis (31. August 2010)

Also wenn sie es doch so bringen, dass es unterschiedliche ilvl gibt, dann hat uns Blizzard ja lange ganz schoen verarscht. Jedoch sollte es dabei bleiben, dass das ilvl gleich ist und nur mehrere drops im 25er zu finden sind. Naja Cata wird eh nach nem Monat langweilig, da es kaum innovative Aenderungen zu WOTLK gibt, ausser der typisch langweilige Kram wie paar neue Instanzen wieder neue Raids und ach ja, die tollen Gebietsveraenderungen.
Fazit: einen Monat den Account reaktivieren, sich das ganze mal anschauen und dann frustriert vor Langeweile wieder einfrieren und bessere Spiele wie GW2 und Aion spielen^^


----------



## Bazzilus (31. August 2010)

Ich fand den Gedanken gut - das 25er und 10er die gleichen Loottabellen haben - so können zumindestens kleine Gilde genauso raiden wie große - und Randomgruppen sind im 10er schneller voll.


----------



## Trixi3 (31. August 2010)

Es kommt immer anders als man denkt!


----------



## Jemira (31. August 2010)

@xontroulis naja auf gw2 wart ich auch schon, allerdings wird das noch ziemlich ne weile dauern wenn man sieht dass noch nichtmal alle klassen implementiert sind. hoffe aber es wird genausogutes, ausgeglichenes pvp wie in gw. nur mit hoffentlich um einiges größere schlachtfelder.


----------



## Black Insanity (31. August 2010)

Ich find den schritt gut!!
25er Raids sollten eben auch eine größere herausforderung darstellen und das muss halt auch mit besserem Loot belohnt werden, wie es halt jetzt auch ist!


----------



## Vanderley (31. August 2010)

dann ist es ja nur noch en kurzer Schritt diesen Schwachsinn von wegen gleiche Id einzuführen abzuschaffen. Ich gehe gerne mit meinen Gildenleuten gemütlich nen 10er und will trotzdem noch 1-2 mal die Woche den großen 25er...Ist anders macht aber auch sehr viel Spaß


----------



## Lornorr (31. August 2010)

ich fänd einen gleichwertigen table auch besser. teilweise sind die 10er versionen der dungeons sogar anspruchsvoller als die 25er.


----------



## Vadesh (31. August 2010)

Entweder gleiche Loottables und dafür mehr Loot im 25er oder unterschiedliche Loottables, aber dafür dann wieder 10er UND 25er jede Woche gehen.


----------



## N00blike (31. August 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Ich find den schritt gut!!
> 25er Raids sollten eben auch eine größere herausforderung darstellen und das muss halt auch mit besserem Loot belohnt werden, wie es halt jetzt auch ist!



Naja es soll ja so werden das der schwierigkeits grad in etwa gleich ist.... also von daher würde es schon sinn machen..


----------



## Trinex (31. August 2010)

die erste änderung die mich wirklich ärgert und eher motiviert gw2 zu spielen...


----------



## Varagon (31. August 2010)

Mr. Causal lässt grüßen *fg

Jeder ob Gelegenheitsspieler oder Hardcoreraider sollen den gleich loot bekommen(im 25, 3 statt 2 Teile)...


Entschuldigung? Aber warum sollte man dann überhaupt noch 25 spielen? Lieber 3 10er die 5 die dann noch fehlen finden sich dann auch noch... Weißt nicht ob mir das gefallen würde...warum sollte man sich freiwillig im 25 abquälen wenn man im 10er genau den selben loot bekommt? Und wie schon einige hier geschrieben haben 10er findet sich eh schneller (server abhängig ja ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Wo wir wieder bei der Mentalität sind die zurzeit in WoW herrscht : schnell, schneller am schnelllsten, loot, erfolge und ansehen *g


aber mal sehen *g


lg varagon


----------



## Gerta (31. August 2010)

die müssten im 25iger aber mindestens 3 mal soviele Items (sprich 6 statt 2) droppen lassen, damit man im 25iger einen Vorteil hat.

Sicher, wenn wie bisher 3-5 Items droppen ist die Chance, dass meine Wunschwaffe dabei ist, doppelt so hoch wie im 10er, dummer weise gibt es neben mir aber auch noch 3 andere, die die auch unbedingt wollen (sprich meine Chance ist geringer, die Waffe auch tatsächlich zu bekommen). 

Im 10er ist es kein Problem, eine Gruppe aufzustellen, in der ich der einzige 2-Hand-Platten-DD bin (sprich ich bekomme alles was ich will automatisch), im 25iger ist das nahezu unmöglich.

Daher: kein Problem mit gleicher Loottable, aber bitte mind. 6 Items pro Boss, da sonst 10er i.d.R. günstiger ist.


----------



## IkilledKenny (31. August 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Also wenn sie es doch so bringen, dass es unterschiedliche ilvl gibt, dann hat uns Blizzard ja lange ganz schoen verarscht. Jedoch sollte es dabei bleiben, dass das ilvl gleich ist und nur mehrere drops im 25er zu finden sind. Naja Cata wird eh nach nem Monat langweilig, da es kaum innovative Aenderungen zu WOTLK gibt, ausser der typisch langweilige Kram wie paar neue Instanzen wieder neue Raids und ach ja, die tollen Gebietsveraenderungen.
> Fazit: einen Monat den Account reaktivieren, sich das ganze mal anschauen und dann frustriert vor Langeweile wieder einfrieren und bessere Spiele wie GW2 und Aion spielen^^



Ich weiß ja nicht welche "innovativen Änderungen" du dir verstellst aber es wird nen haufen Veränderungen geben. Komplett überarbeitete Gebiete, neue Spielmechanik, Lvl System,  "Back to the roots" Inis und Schlachtzüge. Für mich sind das ne menge innovative Änderungen im Vergleich zu WotlK. 

Und versteh ich das richtig? Du willst dir Cata kaufen, deinen Account reaktivieren, also alles in allem an die 60&#8364; ausgeben nur um nachm Monat wieder aufzuhören? 
Tu dir selbst den Gefallen, erspar dir den Frust und bleib einfach direkt Aion.


Leute gibts, die gibts garnicht...


Zum Thread
Hab mich damit jetzt noch nicht damit beschäftigt aber bis lang waren die 25er Schlachtzüge doch schwerer als die 10er, von daher ist es doch auch in Ordnung wenn die Items die droppen besser sind. Oder wird die Schwierigkeitsstufe angepasst?



mfg


----------



## Bighorn (31. August 2010)

Wartets doch einfach ab!
Noch sind Raids nicht mal auf dem Beta Server zu spielen. Bis Cata dann endlich kommt geht noch soooo viel Zeit ins Land.
Wenns dann endlich soweit ist kann auch noch ein Patch auf den liveserver für Änderungen sorgen.

Wieviele haben mit dem LichKing Addon gemosert 10er Raid ist der 25er Raid Tod. 
Schaut man so auf die Server wird der LichKing und vorhergehende Raids lustig munter im 25er geraidet.



Nichts wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird!


----------



## Sumeira (31. August 2010)

Ich vermute das mit Belohnungen vll die Drachen gemeint sind und der Loot gleich bleibt. Ich fände es schade wenn Blizzard die Idee wieder über den Haufen werfen würde, weil ich die Idee richtig gut fand.


----------



## Spleez (31. August 2010)

ich würde das nich so pralle finden ... ich mein gleiche chance für alle , auch wenn man nich jeden abend vorm PC hockt ._.


----------



## Morfelpotz (31. August 2010)

Gerta schrieb:


> die müssten im 25iger aber mindestens 3 mal soviele Items (sprich 6 statt 2) droppen lassen, damit man im 25iger einen Vorteil hat.
> 
> Sicher, wenn wie bisher 3-5 Items droppen ist die Chance, dass meine Wunschwaffe dabei ist, doppelt so hoch wie im 10er, dummer weise gibt es neben mir aber auch noch 3 andere, die die auch unbedingt wollen (sprich meine Chance ist geringer, die Waffe auch tatsächlich zu bekommen).
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal alles relevate markiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich lese nur ICH.... und WILL.... und .... du siehst worauf ich hinaus will?
Es ist ein Gruppenspiel und wenns so läuft wie du willst, biste nach 2 IDs komplett Equipt, und flamest Blizzard, weil nix mehr zu tun ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (31. August 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Fazit: einen Monat den Account reaktivieren, sich das ganze mal anschauen und dann frustriert vor Langeweile wieder einfrieren und bessere Spiele wie GW2 und Aion spielen^^


Tu das, dann kannst Du da whinen und die Aion-Spieler nerven. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find das System eigentlich okay, wie es jetzt ist. Grundsätzlich ist es mir aber wurscht ob nun gleicher I-Level oder nicht, Hauptsache der Content macht Spaß und bietet Abwechslung. Außerdem können wir uns jetzt noch so lang die Köpfe heiß reden... wie es denn wird, werden wir eh erst erfahren wenn Cata final ist.^^


----------



## Imba-Noob (31. August 2010)

Es wird hier von *Belohnungen* gesprochen - nicht gleichbedeutend mit Items. Belohnungen können auch Eroberungspunkte, Gold, Mounts (höhere Droprate) usw sein und eventuell auch mehr Items / Tokens in Relation zur Spielerzahl.

Ich habe in einem anderen Interview gelesen (was schon länger her ist), dass die Item-Stufen gleich bleiben sollen, aber es eben mehr Gold, evtl. mehr Eroberungspunkte geben soll und es natürlich auch mehr Items gibt als in der 10er Variante. Interessant wäre hier, ob die Relation gleib bleibt oder sich für 25er Raids erhöht.


----------



## Hellikut (31. August 2010)

1. Wenn wir nicht soviele Dösbaddel in der Gilde hätten, auf die man sich nicht verlassen kann, pünktlich oder überhaupt zum Raid zu erscheinen - hätte ich nichts gegen 25iger.

2. 25iger und 10er. Dieselben Bosse. Dieselbe Instanz. Drei bis vier mal die Woche - lieber einen Mainraid und das richtig. 

3. Ich bin faul, ich bin Casual, ich bin verwöhnt - ich will meinen 10er mit 25iger Loot. Dass dies anderen sauer aufstößt, verstehe ich absolut und hoffe  in meiner Egomanie, dass MEINE Wünsche 	alleine gehört werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azaron_ (31. August 2010)

ich fänds gut wenn es den gleichen loot geben würde, dann könnte man sich mehrstündige Abenteuer des Raid aufstellens sparen.
Allerdings gibt es halt dann für die besseren Gilden/Raids nichtmehr viel möglichkeiten sich als "besser" zu beweisen.

Naja einfach mal abwarten und hoffen das es zumindest Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerolon (31. August 2010)

Bazzilus schrieb:


> Ich fand den Gedanken gut - das 25er und 10er die gleichen Loottabellen haben - so können zumindestens kleine Gilde genauso raiden wie große - und Randomgruppen sind im 10er schneller voll.



ich finds doof weil ich gerne 10ner UND 25er gegangen bin   und da 25er raids jetzt eh aussterben werden weil nur wegen mehr loot auf MEHR leute macht sich keiner die mühe


----------



## Cathan (31. August 2010)

Wäre mir sogar egal, wenn es ein qualitativ schlechteres Gegenstück ausm 10er gibt.
Aber es kann einfach nicht sein dass bestimmte Speccs im 10er vernachlässigt werden.


----------



## baumthekaito (31. August 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> und bessere Spiele wie Aion spielen^^



i lolled hard


----------



## Fenol (31. August 2010)

Find das System gut so wie es zurzeit ist.. (außer den Schrott mit den Maken...)


----------



## Shaila (31. August 2010)

Sollte Blizzard diesen Schritt zurück machen, ist dies sehr enttäuschend. Die Zusammenlegung des Lootes ist der richtige Weg. Zu Classic und BC Zeiten gab es auch nur eine ID und es hat funktioniert, OBWOHL man nicht zwischen 10er und 25er wählen konnte. Nun kann man wählen und es ist trotzdem nur eine ID. Eigentlich optimal und der Schwierigkeit soll auch gleich sein, in sofern kann ich auch nicht die Aufregung um die Systemzusammenlegung verstehen, weder von Casuals, noch von Hardcore Spielern. Im Moment hört es sich für mich nämlich nach dem lang ersehnten Kompromiss zwischen beiden Gruppen an.

Blizzard hat die richtige Idee, sie müssen nur den Mut haben es auch wieder so umzusetzen, es wäre die richtige Entscheidung. Außerdem würde dieser elendige Itemdschungel gelichtet werden. Ich fände es zu tiefst enttäuschend, wenn Blizzard nun den Weg umschlägt, nur weil ein Großteil das System einfach nicht begreift, aber sich erstmal beschwert.


----------



## MoonFrost (31. August 2010)

ganz ehrlich....

wayne interessierts. wenn ich ne 10nergilde bin brauch mich doch net zu interessieren was im 25ger droppt hauptsache die bosse liegen Oo das gleiche gilt anders herum. Da kann das IL im 25ger 200höher sein als im 10ner, wenn die 25ger ebend mehr anspruch haben. Und jemand mit "op25ger gear" wird dann eh net eure rnd 10ner versauen weil die wohl kaum ihre 25ger id für 10ner verhauen.


----------



## MoonFrost (31. August 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> warum sollte man sich freiwillig im 25 abquälen wenn man im 10er genau den selben loot bekommt?




also ich machs weils mir mehr spaß macht als die noob10ner zu rushen. bis auf mimihm und 3D ohne speedkill sind 10nerbosse grade zu lächerlich im vergleich zum 25ger (ok arthi ma außen vor der is in beiden gleichkrass im hm) und den ausgleich 10ner=25ger vom schwierigkeitsgrad schafft blizz eh nicht weils meiner meinung nach gar nicht möglich ist das zu balancen.

10ner sind zz auch nur nen zeitvertreib und kein ernst zu nehmender content für 25ger gilden. mit cata vielleicht zum schnell equipen wie ich oben schrieb. aber das ware game für 25ger gilden sind ebend die 25ger hms.


----------



## Dalfi (31. August 2010)

Mir ist es egal , bin eh ein Fan von 10er Raids mir wayne ob mein Gear dann schlechter sit als das der 25er Spieler, fürn 10er wirds reichen wenn es daraus stammt und 25er gehe ich dann eh nicht mehr weil ich die ID ja schon im 10er hab ^^


----------



## Shaila (31. August 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> also ich machs weils mir mehr spaß macht als die noob10ner zu rushen. bis auf mimihm und 3D ohne speedkill sind 10nerbosse grade zu lächerlich im vergleich zum 25ger (ok arthi ma außen vor der is in beiden gleichkrass im hm) und den ausgleich 10ner=25ger vom schwierigkeitsgrad schafft blizz eh nicht weils meiner meinung nach gar nicht möglich ist das zu balancen.
> 
> 10ner sind zz auch nur nen zeitvertreib und kein ernst zu nehmender content für 25ger gilden. mit cata vielleicht zum schnell equipen wie ich oben schrieb. aber das ware game für 25ger gilden sind ebend die 25ger hms.



Das meinte ich mit meinem Beitrag oben. Leute die das System KOMPLETT falsch verstehen und zwar alles davon beschweren sich darüber. Ich begreif es nicht. Ich hoffe Blizzard hört daher nicht auf so Leute wie dich.


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. August 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Ich find den schritt gut!!
> 25er Raids sollten eben auch eine größere herausforderung darstellen und das muss halt auch mit besserem Loot belohnt werden, wie es halt jetzt auch ist!


Richtig. Ich hoffe ebenfalls, das es für 25er Höhere Belohnungen gibt als für 10er.

Es gibt genug Spieler, die nur 10er wollen, völlig legitim, dann müssen die aber sich damit abfinden, das der Loot nun mal schlechter ist als der aus dem 25er. Was mich dann zu der Frage bringt, wieso interessiert die 10er Spieler überhaupt was im 25er droppt ? Für 10er Content clearen reichen Items aus 10er Raids völlig aus.

Und wenn es auch weiterhin Titel gibt, dann bitte unterschiedliche für jeden Modus, weil Königsmörder hat ja schon nach kurzer Zeit keine Bedeutung mehr gehabt.


----------



## Shaila (31. August 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Richtig. Ich hoffe ebenfalls, das es für 25er Höhere Belohnungen gibt als für 10er.
> 
> Es gibt genug Spieler, die nur 10er wollen, völlig legitim, dann müssen die aber sich damit abfinden, das der Loot nun mal schlechter ist als der aus dem 25er. Was mich dann zu der Frage bringt, wieso interessiert die 10er Spieler überhaupt was im 25er droppt ? Für 10er Content clearen reichen Items aus 10er Raids völlig aus.
> 
> Und wenn es auch weiterhin Titel gibt, dann bitte unterschiedliche für jeden Modus, weil Königsmörder hat ja schon nach kurzer Zeit keine Bedeutung mehr gehabt.



Die Schwierigkeit soll doch gleich sein, Mensch...


----------



## Cathan (31. August 2010)

Nerolon schrieb:


> ich finds doof weil ich gerne 10ner UND 25er gegangen bin


imo ist es schon langweilig jede Woche die gleichen Bosse zu klatschen, aber dann noch 2mal/woche?
Ok scheinbar stehen manche nicht auf Abwechslung.


----------



## Karli1994 (31. August 2010)

es wird die selben loot tabellen geben das liegt daran das es nur mehr eine id für 10ner und 25ger gemeinsam gibt der einzige unterschied zwischen 25ger und 10ner ist:
1. die bosse sind im 25ger immer noch schwerer
2. im 25ger wird loot menge erhöht
3. die dropchancen im 10ner werden gesenkt


----------



## mmeCeliné (31. August 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> und bessere Spiele wie GW2 und Aion spielen^^



Fühl dich mal ausgelacht


----------



## pharazon/anub (31. August 2010)

exakt der gleiche loot, nur im 25er gibts mehr, soweit ich weiß auch antiproportional


----------



## schwede74 (31. August 2010)

10er und 25er werden das selbe loot haben.nur das es in der 10er 2-3 und in der 25er 6 teile pro boss gibt.ich find das gut,auch mit der selben id.nicht jeder hat 24/7 zeit,weil es gibt sogar noch welche die arbeiten müssen.endlich hat Blizz es verstanden das sie die menge der zeiten runter nehmen müssen die man "gezwungen" wird in das spiel zu stecken um etwas zu erreichen.ausserdem zielt das addon eh darauf wow einsteigerfreundlicher zu machen.weil das geld verdienen sie mit uns arbeitenden gelegenheitsspielen nicht mit den harzern!!und es geht blizz nun mal ums geld und nichts anderes.dafür scheißen sie auch gerne den 2 mio möchte gerne pros vor die füße als den 9 mio gelegenheitsspielern.willkommen in der realen welt möchte gern pors!!


----------



## Elvaras459 (31. August 2010)

Also ich fänds blöd wenn se das etz doch nich so machen vor allem weil sie uns ja dann dadurch doch wieder die Entscheidungsmöglichkeit nehmen würden also ich z.B. habe mir vor genommen mit Cata nur 25er Raids mit der Gilde zu machen weil ich glaube dass das dann doch der effizientere weg is hab ich auch ma iwo gelesen und kann mir das durch aus vorstellen und an Black insanity noch was ich kann dich schon verstehen aber guck dir doch ma an wie das ganze im moment aussieht du MUSST erst einmal in die 10er Version um dann in die 25er zu können ( Gear technisch ) und danach is die 10er nicht mehr von Interesse siehe Icc 10 das geht bei uns schon so gut wie keiner mehr außer um Marken zu farmen :/ somit fällt die Entscheidungsmöglichkeit weg es ist einfach nur ein weg der eine3m vorgeschrieben wird und sowas mag ich nicht ^^ von daher sollte es auch so bleiben dass 10er und 25er gleichen loot und gleiche ID haben


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeit soll doch gleich sein, Mensch...


War das Ironie oder ein Flame ?

Weil IMO kann der Schwierigkeits zwischen 10er und 25er nie gleich sein, es ist faktisch unmöglich. Bei 25er besteht eine wesentlich höhere Gefahr das jemand den Raid sprengt und die Bosse im 25er haben meistens eine Spezialfähigkeit (oder sie ist anders gelagert) mehr, teils auch nur im 25er HM.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (31. August 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Mr. Causal lässt grüßen *fg
> 
> Jeder ob Gelegenheitsspieler oder Hardcoreraider sollen den gleich loot bekommen(im 25, 3 statt 2 Teile)...
> 
> ...



Du denkst auch nur von 12 bis Mittag, oder? Also man hat in den diversen Raids in Nordend schon einige male gesehn, dass die 10er Version der Raids um einiges schwieriger ist als die 25iger.


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. August 2010)

Inkasso schrieb:


> Also man hat in den diversen Raids in Nordend schon einige male gesehn, dass die 10er Version der Raids um einiges schwieriger ist als die 25iger.


Echt ? Welche ?

*Die Fragen sind ernst gemeint* Versuch heute mal, und wenn es nur wegen dem blöden Kill-Erfolg ist, einen Maly 25er Raid aufzustellen. ne ne, dann lieber 10er weil Weekly und nur mit Leuten, die den Boss kennen.


----------



## N00blike (31. August 2010)

So und nun nochmal 

Was bitte ist am 10ner besser!? Warum quält man sich im 25er ab!? Hö hab ich was verpasst?
Also der schwierigkeitsgrad soll im 10ner und im 25er gleich sein! Nich so wie jetzt 10ner easymode und 25er teils etwas härter.
Nach dem system hätte man jetzt in icc10 auch nur rnd die ersten 4 bosse vlt auch 6 gelegt und das wars! Nicht so wie es jetzt ist das im 10ner teils 6-8 hm's gelegt werden!
Ich gehe mal stark von aus das im 25er der doppelte loot droppen wird! Somit ist es wenn sie nicht noch was für den 25er einbauen egal was man raidet! Aber wer in einem intakten raid ist geht 25er wer nicht sucht sich dann halt entweder eine 10ner grp oder nen 25er raid aber zu sagen im 25er quält man sich nur ab versteh ich net.. 
Klar imo ist es so das man im 10ner mehr bosse legt mit rnd gruppen und auch teils in raid gruppen aber das wird mit Cata vorbei sein!


----------



## Darkblood-666 (31. August 2010)

Nunja irgendwie muss man den höheren Aufwand ja entschädigen. Allerdings war die letzte mir bekannte Aussage dass im 25er einfach mehr Loot dropped und zwar so dass es für jeden einzelnen Spieler ergiebiger wird 25er zu raiden.
Als kleines Beispiel wie ich das Verstanden habe:

10er -> 2 Items
25er -> 6 Items


----------



## N00blike (31. August 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> War das Ironie oder ein Flame ?
> 
> Weil IMO kann der Schwierigkeits zwischen 10er und 25er nie gleich sein, es ist faktisch unmöglich. Bei 25er besteht eine wesentlich höhere Gefahr das jemand den Raid sprengt und die Bosse im 25er haben meistens eine Spezialfähigkeit (oder sie ist anders gelagert) mehr, teils auch nur im 25er HM.



Such dir den comment von GC auf MMO raus... die 10ner werden insgesamt schwere gestaltet um die ans niveu der 25er anzugleichen!
Und das auch wenn es bedeutet das im 10ner der boss ne fähigkeit mehr kann oder der gleichen!
Außerdem hinkt deine Aussage das im 25er ja die chance viel größer ist das einer den raid sprengt! Im 10ner ist die chance viel größer das bei einem Verlust der encounter nicht liegt....

PS: ich bin für diese Änderung!!! ich hab hier teils 5 raidtage die woche gehabt und echt keine lust mehr drauf!!! Und ja ich bin im 25er unterwegs nur ist es halt bei neuem content immer so das 10ner und 25er gemacht werden damit man schneller im progress weiter kommt und da hat man mal eben jeden abend nen raid - Nein Danke-


----------



## Nexus.X (31. August 2010)

Nerolon schrieb:


> ich finds doof weil ich gerne 10ner UND 25er gegangen bin   und da 25er raids jetzt eh aussterben werden weil nur wegen mehr loot auf MEHR leute macht sich keiner die mühe


Gepriesen seien die Wissenden der Zukunft.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MoonFrost schrieb:


> also ich machs weils mir mehr spaß macht als die noob10ner zu rushen. bis auf mimihm und 3D ohne speedkill sind 10nerbosse grade zu lächerlich im vergleich zum 25ger (ok arthi ma außen vor der is in beiden gleichkrass im hm) und den ausgleich 10ner=25ger vom schwierigkeitsgrad schafft blizz eh nicht weils meiner meinung nach gar nicht möglich ist das zu balancen.
> 
> 10ner sind zz auch nur nen zeitvertreib und kein ernst zu nehmender content für 25ger gilden. mit cata vielleicht zum schnell equipen wie ich oben schrieb. aber das ware game für 25ger gilden sind ebend die 25ger hms.


Das einzige was im 25er schwerer ist, ist die Kontrolle über eine potentiell größere Anzahl Idioten zu behalten.
Nothing else ...



Lord schrieb:


> Richtig. Ich hoffe ebenfalls, das es für 25er Höhere Belohnungen gibt als für 10er.
> 
> Es gibt genug Spieler, die nur 10er wollen, völlig legitim, dann müssen die aber sich damit abfinden, das der Loot nun mal schlechter ist als der aus dem 25er.* Was mich dann zu der Frage bringt, wieso interessiert die 10er Spieler überhaupt was im 25er droppt ?* Für 10er Content clearen reichen Items aus 10er Raids völlig aus.
> 
> Und wenn es auch weiterhin Titel gibt, dann bitte unterschiedliche für jeden Modus, weil Königsmörder hat ja schon nach kurzer Zeit keine Bedeutung mehr gehabt.


Dir ist bewusst, wie paradox deine Aussage ist? Hab den ausschlaggebenden Satz mal markiert, vielleicht merkst du was ich meine.
Was die Titel angeht stimm ich dir zu, da könnten sie mehr Unterschiede bringen. Als Beispiel beim Königsmörder, im 25er sowas wie Königsschlächter. Zumindest eine kleine Differenz.

MfG

PS: Ich bin gegen diese Rückänderung und das als aktiver 25er Raider!


----------



## Kainè21 (31. August 2010)

10er und 25er "werden" vom schwierigkeitsgrad her gleich sein.

Davon abgesehen: angenommen bei 25er Leuten macht einer einen Fehler => kann man ausbügeln
Im 10er wenn da einer einen Fehler macht z.B ein Heiler => verkraftet man das nicht so schnell

Und Ja zur Zeit ist 10er nicht gleich 25er aber Blizz hat sehr oft die letzten Monate gesagt das die beiden angeglichen werden von der Härte!


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. August 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, wie paradox deine Aussage ist? Hab den ausschlaggebenden Satz mal markiert, vielleicht merkst du was ich meine.


Tut mir leid, aber ich versteh nicht worauf du hinaus willst.

Oder hast du vielleicht meinen Satz falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Nexus.X (31. August 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Echt ? Welche ?
> 
> *Die Fragen sind ernst gemeint* Versuch heute mal, und wenn es nur wegen dem blöden Kill-Erfolg ist, einen Maly 25er Raid aufzustellen. ne ne, dann lieber 10er weil Weekly und nur mit Leuten, die den Boss kennen.


Auf unserm Server gibt es des öfteren 25er Raids für Weekly, meist sogar noch mit Extraerfolg wie bei Maly vor ein paar Wochen ... samt < 21 Spieler Erfolg gemacht, was auch den Aufbau etwas kürzer gestaltete. Die Leute brauchen nur ein wenig Motivation.
Davon abgesehn ist Weekly ja wohl kein ernstzunehmder Raid, irrelevant welcher Boss es ist. Denke mal hier geht es um aktuelle Dungeons, wo viele für zu beigestern sind. 

Edit @ eines weiter oben:
Du schreibst, dass Spieler die 25er Raids absolvieren bessere Items verdient haben, als solche die 10er Schlachtzüge bestreiten. Was mich annehmen lässt, dass die 25er Raider ein Interesse daran haben höher ausgestattet zu werden ... im selben Absatz fragst du dich aber auch, warum es die 10er überhaupt interessiert, dass die anderen bessers Items bekommen.
Da stellst sich mir dann die Frage, wieso interessiert die 25er (!) was die 10er kriegen? Wenn es umgekehrt ja in Frage gestellt wird.
Hoffentlich versteht man jetzt den Widerspruch den ich meine.


----------



## aleow (31. August 2010)

Nur 10er grps machen weil 25er sinnlos wird?
Wenn siche jzt z.b. in einer großen gilde 3 10er stammgrps bilden, die immer zusammen lvlen, dann fangt sich an die gilde zuteilen, da man zusammen nichts mehr tut und dann bilden sich sozusagen untergilden in den gilden
Das habe ich oft mit erlebt und d.h. finde ich es für die großen gilden einen nachteil....


----------



## PadoBaelgun (31. August 2010)

Soweit ich das derzeit weis , werden 10er und 25er weiterhin die selben Loots haben , jedoch wird im 25er im Vergleich zum 10er mehr dropen. Z.B. im 10er 1 Item pro Boss und im 25er 3, womit es rein von der Itemausbeute im 25er effektiver wäre...

So Far PadoBaelgun


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. August 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Auf unserm Server .....



Eben, es ist von Server zu Server unterschiedlich ^^


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. August 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Edit @ eines weiter oben:
> Du schreibst, dass Spieler die 25er Raids absolvieren bessere Items verdient haben, als solche die 10er Schlachtzüge bestreiten. Was mich annehmen lässt, dass die 25er Raider ein Interesse daran haben höher ausgestattet zu werden ... im selben Absatz fragst du dich aber auch, warum es die 10er überhaupt interessiert, dass die anderen bessers Items bekommen.
> Da stellst sich mir dann die Frage, wieso interessiert die 25er (!) was die 10er kriegen? Wenn es umgekehrt ja in Frage gestellt wird.
> Hoffentlich versteht man jetzt den Widerspruch den ich meine.


Naja, ist für mich nicht wirklich ein Widerspruch. Ich bin halt der Meinung, das 25er Raider einen höheren Loot verdient haben als 10er. So gesehen ist es mir egal, nur wenn die 10er dasselbe bekommen, dann nicht, weil ich mir dann logischerweise die Frage stellen muss, warum 25er wenn ich es , meinem Empfinden und Erfahrung nach, im 10er leichter haben kann ?


----------



## Kainè21 (31. August 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Naja, ist für mich nicht wirklich ein Widerspruch. Ich bin halt der Meinung, das 25er Raider einen höheren Loot verdient haben als 10er. So gesehen ist es mir egal, nur wenn die 10er dasselbe bekommen, dann nicht, weil ich mir dann logischerweise die Frage stellen muss, warum 25er wenn ich es , meinem Empfinden und Erfahrung nach, im 10er leichter haben kann ?



glaub du möchtest das nicht verstehen oder...
es WIRD mit Cata nicht im 10er einfacher,das wurde jetzt schon öfters von Blizz in Interviews ect bestätigt, der 10er wird angehoben von der Härte bzw Bosse werden dann doller zuhaun bzw mehr hp haben ect.

Und 25er haben KEINEN höheren Loot verdient warum sie werden mit Cata die gleiche Leistung bringen wie 10er.Sie können dann ja logischerweise MEHR loot fordern weil ja auch mehr spieler versorgt werden sollen aber keinen HÖHEREN Loot.


----------



## MoonFrost (31. August 2010)

Inkasso schrieb:


> Also man hat in den diversen Raids in Nordend schon einige male gesehn, dass die 10er Version der Raids um einiges schwieriger ist als die 25iger.




mimi (aber auch nur im hm) und S3D nonspeedkill. Mehr würden mir nicht einfallen, bis auf arthas hm der ungefähl gleichschwär is wie im 25ger.
Welche "einige Male" meinst du den? 2von bummelig 40 is ja nicht "einiges"

Aber wie gesagt mir wayne. von mir aus könn die 10ner auch besseres bekomm als die 25ger. Wenn ich fürn boss 3k zm brauch für die nötigen dps reicht es wenn bei den bossen vorher gear droppt wodurch ich 3k zm hab. wozu sollte ich bei den bossen vorher schon gear mit 5k haben? schwachsinn.... Und wenn man im 25ger halt 5k braucht und im 10ner 3k. sollten die 10nergilden auch nur gear bekomm welches 3kzm bringt und nicht 5k. Braucht man jedoch in beiden versionen 5k zm ist es gerecht, das auch beide das gleiche gear bekommen.


----------



## Chrisjee (31. August 2010)

25er Raids waren schon immer schwerer als die 10er Raids.
Mehr Leute = Mehr Probleme.
Daran wird sich auch nüx ändern!


PS: Ich würde Deathwing gerne mit 39 anderen Freunden killen.
10 Leute können doch niemals einen Drachen dieser Größe töten. :S


----------



## Jemira (31. August 2010)

@kaine /sign
dass die bosse im 10er härter werden sollen hab ich kein Problem damit (obwohl ich aus meine Erfahrungen 10er-gilde 25ger rnd icc sagen kann dass momentan (nein nicht hms) 25ger einen/mehrere Ausfälle leichter verkraften als im 10er stirbt da der falsche ist es zu 99% ein wipe). Da die Items die gleichen sind haben die Raidmitglieder logischerweise auch die gleichen stats egal ob 10er oder 25ger, d.h. dass ein 10ertank gleich viel Ausweichen/Parieren/Ausdauer hat wie ein 25ger. Dass da im 10er die Bosse auch härter zuschlagen können ist logisch. Was mir am jetztigen System nicht gefällt ist halt dass man trotz 10er Gilde rnd25ger rennt weils da einfach die besseren Ausrüstungsgegenstände gibt, teils welche dies im 10er gar nicht gibt (z.b. Castertrinket gibts 1s 10er Luftschiffkampf, ein zweites wirklich intreressantes gibts nur im 25ger Modemiene oder 25ger RS (das Markentrinket mit hit zähl ich nicht, hab z.b. als magier schon so vielzuviel hit mit der Arkanskillung)). So werden die 10er eigentlich noch uninteressanter da man von den Bossen eigentlich nix mehr braucht (Beispiel 25ger erster Boss das Casterschwert ist für Magier +- besser als das Schwert von Arthas im 10er und wer behauptet dass lord 25ger schwerer ist als Arthas im 10er dem glaub ich nicht :-) ).


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. August 2010)

Kainè21 schrieb:


> es WIRD mit Cata nicht im 10er einfacher,das wurde jetzt schon öfters von Blizz in Interviews ect bestätigt, der 10er wird angehoben von der Härte bzw Bosse werden dann doller zuhaun bzw mehr hp haben ect.


Das hab ich schon verstanden, aber lass uns doch erstmal abwarten ob es wirklich dazu kommt und Blizzard nicht dieses auch bald wieder über den Haufen wird.

Aber wenn es so sein sollte, dann denke ich, das die 25er aussterben werden. Die Spieler, die vernünftig raiden können und wollen, werden sich das maximal 2 - 3 IDs in der 25er Version anschauen, wenn die dann sehen das 10er Gruppen erfolgreicher laufen, weil man im 25er doch zuviele Spieler, die einfach Fehler machen und nicht wollen oder können, werden diese Spieler sich ganz schnell Spieler für 10er zusammen suchen wo man dann genau weiß das man weiter kommt als im 25er.

Das ist meine Meinung. Ich spiele selbst in einer 25er Raidgilde, der GM will auch die Gilde als 25er weiterführen, aber es haben schon etliche gesagt in der Gilde, das die sich nicht bis Sonntag/Montag die ID freihalten um vielleicht mitkommen zu können und ebenso auch keine 25er mitmachen wenn man sieht das 10er erfolgreicher wird.


----------



## Muahdib (31. August 2010)

Wer sagt denn nicht das es so sein wird das man z.b. im 10er und 25er die gleiche Items bekommt 
aber im 25er dazu ein Bonusitem fällt was dann doch ein höheres Itemlevel hat .. als
ausgleich das man sich den Raidstress mit den vielen Leuten antut .. 
oder halt 3 Marken pro Boss und nicht 2 ...


----------



## ScreamSchrei (31. August 2010)

Ich finde es gut. Es hält das höhere Niveau aufrecht und das man 10er abfarmen MUSS um 25er zu gehen wird ja mit der ID angleichung gut gelöst. Ich finde die Lösung für Pro sowie Gelegenheits-Gamer ganz gut gelöst. Es kann sich keiner mehr beschweren er sieht nicht alles. Dafür erhält er aber wenn er nur 10er geht minderwertigeren Loot. Was ja nur mehr als fair ist. Man kann im Leben nunmal nicht alles haben.

Schliesslich kann ich auch nicht verlangen das ich Millionär werde wenn ich nichts dafür tue. Genau so verhält es sich hier. Wer nur gelgentlich spielen kann hat halt nicht den selben Loot. Wobei meiner Meinung nach "Schichtarbeitet" sowieso die kleinsten Brötchen backen sollten. Wenn ich Schichtarbeiter bin dann weiss ich das und kann mich dann nicht hinstellen und von Blizzard verlangen das sie es MIR angenehmer machen. Wenn man solch einen Job annimmt kennt man die Beschränkungen und muss sich damit abfinden können bzw drauf einstellen. Dafür hat man aber immerhin einen Job und ein gewisses Gehalt.


Blizzard beschreitet endlich mal den richtigen Weg. Wenn sie dies auch wirklich so umsetzen hoffe ich das es weiterhin "Pro-Gaming" in WoW gibt. Denn viele der Top Gilden hatten ja schon verlauten lassen das wenn 10er und 25er den selben Loot abwerfen sie keinerlei interesse mehr haben. Was auch mehr als verständlich ist.


----------



## Riddick00 (31. August 2010)

Also ich finds gut damit der Loot zusammen gelegt wird und es eine ID ist, da der 10er nicht zwangsläufig leichter sein muss als der 25er.
Nehmen wir Naxx (vllt nich das beste Beispiel da Naxx nie schwer war aber nun gut) Naxx war im 25er leichter als im 10er und das einfach nur weil wenn einer im 10er gestorben ist oder noch einen mit genommen hat wars grad zu Anfang ein wipe im 25er konnten auch mal 3 oder 4 leute ohne Probleme zubekommen down gehn.

Ab ulduar wars anders da waren die 25er schwere als die 10er.
Warum sollte Blizz kein zwischen ding finden,das beide in etwa gleich schwer sind dann ist das auch mit der Loottabel Vertrettbar.
Und Ehrlich gesagt hab ich gar kein bock mich auf 2 Raids ,die auch noch die selben sind bloß 10 und 25er ,zu konzentrieren.Außer dem wirkt es noch dem extremen Item sprung entgegen...mit jedem neu Content wird 3 neu Item-lvl ,bei dem das niedrigste ein bissel schlechter ist als das zuvor besste (pdok 25er 258 und icc 10er 251).

Ja und ich weiß das 90% mit dem content total unter fordert sind und Lichking 10er hero ohne Buff gelegt haben und sich jetzt am 25er hero versuchen und trotzdem den 10er machen für marken damit man Saronit kaufen kann,damit man sich daran dumm verdient.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (31. August 2010)

ich les da nix von veränderung ^^
eher das 25er mehr loot bekommt ;P 
post count +1


----------



## HolyTauren (31. August 2010)

Evtl. Geht es auch um die Menge an Items? Oft hat Blizzard gesagt das im 25er deutlich mehr Loot droppen wird. So ist die Chance auf "besseren" Loot für den einzelnen besser.

Edit:



Varagon schrieb:


> Mr. Causal lässt grüßen *fg
> 
> Jeder ob Gelegenheitsspieler oder Hardcoreraider sollen den gleich loot bekommen(im 25, 3 statt 2 Teile)...
> 
> ...



Besser informieren und dann so einen Mist schreiben. Im 25er soll DEUTLICH Mehr droppen als im 10er. Sprich 2-3 Items im 10er und evtl 5-6 im 25er...wurde schon so oft gesagt das doppelt soviel droppt wie im 10er...


----------



## Shaila (31. August 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> War das Ironie oder ein Flame ?
> 
> Weil IMO kann der Schwierigkeits zwischen 10er und 25er nie gleich sein, es ist faktisch unmöglich. Bei 25er besteht eine wesentlich höhere Gefahr das jemand den Raid sprengt und die Bosse im 25er haben meistens eine Spezialfähigkeit (oder sie ist anders gelagert) mehr, teils auch nur im 25er HM.



Im Moment. Das ist der wunde Punkt. Alle gehen vom jetzigen Moment aus. NATÜRLICH scheint eine Zusammenlegung mit momentanen Zuständen SCHWACHSINNIG. Aber in Cataclysm wird das doch natürlich entsprechend angepasst von der Schwierigkeit her. Sonst würde es doch keinen Sinn machen, begreift das doch erstmal, bevor ihr es schlecht redet. Im momentanen Zustand könnte es nicht funktionieren und es wäre auch unfair. Ich denke 90% der Kritik gegen das neue System, basieren auf dieser Unwissenheit.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (31. August 2010)

wenn der schwierigkeitsgrad angepasst wird. wird ein 10er raid schwieriger und 25er leichter oder etwa nicht?

dann würde das mit dem gleichen loot im 10er und 25er logisch sein, da ich ja für ein 10er mehr arbeiten muss als für den 25 raid der wesentlisch leichter ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (31. August 2010)

Elvaras459 schrieb:


> Also ich fänds blöd wenn se das etz doch nich so machen vor allem weil sie uns ja dann dadurch doch wieder die Entscheidungsmöglichkeit nehmen würden also ich z.B. habe mir vor genommen mit Cata nur 25er Raids mit der Gilde zu machen weil ich glaube dass das dann doch der effizientere weg is hab ich auch ma iwo gelesen und kann mir das durch aus vorstellen und an Black insanity noch was ich kann dich schon verstehen aber guck dir doch ma an wie das ganze im moment aussieht du MUSST erst einmal in die 10er Version um dann in die 25er zu können ( Gear technisch ) und danach is die 10er nicht mehr von Interesse siehe Icc 10 das geht bei uns schon so gut wie keiner mehr außer um Marken zu farmen :/ somit fällt die Entscheidungsmöglichkeit weg es ist einfach nur ein weg der eine3m vorgeschrieben wird und sowas mag ich nicht ^^ von daher sollte es auch so bleiben dass 10er und 25er gleichen loot und gleiche ID haben



Ich hätte einen viel sinnvolleren Vorsatz für dich. Verwende Satzzeichen! Dann kann man deinen Text auch lesen, ohne an Augenkrebs zu erkranken. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein.

Und zum Thema:

Ich persönlich wünsche mir gleiche Loot-Tables. Im 25er können von mir aus dreimal soviel Items dropen. Von mir aus auch die fünffache Menge an Punkten und Gold vergeben werden.
Dennoch möchte ich mich nicht dazu genötigt fühlen, für bestimmte Items dann doch wieder 25er machen zu müssen, nur weil sie im 10er nicht dropen. So wie derzeit die Quest für Schattengram.
Das nervt einfach.


----------



## CKASS (31. August 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht welche "innovativen Änderungen" du dir verstellst aber es wird nen haufen Veränderungen geben. Komplett überarbeitete Gebiete, neue Spielmechanik, Lvl System, "Back to the roots" Inis und Schlachtzüge. Für mich sind das ne menge innovative Änderungen im Vergleich zu WotlK.
> 
> Und versteh ich das richtig? Du willst dir Cata kaufen, deinen Account reaktivieren, also alles in allem an die 60€ ausgeben nur um nachm Monat wieder aufzuhören?
> Tu dir selbst den Gefallen, erspar dir den Frust und bleib einfach direkt Aion.
> ...



/sign!
Bitte hört auf, euch bei irgendwelchen Foren über WoW zu beschweren, das interessiert keine Sau.


----------



## Nexilein (31. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Im Moment. Das ist der wunde Punkt. Alle gehen vom jetzigen Moment aus. NATÜRLICH scheint eine Zusammenlegung mit momentanen Zuständen SCHWACHSINNIG. Aber in Cataclysm wird das doch natürlich entsprechend angepasst von der Schwierigkeit her. Sonst würde es doch keinen Sinn machen, begreift das doch erstmal, bevor ihr es schlecht redet. Im momentanen Zustand könnte es nicht funktionieren und es wäre auch unfair. Ich denke 90% der Kritik gegen das neue System, basieren auf dieser Unwissenheit.



/sign

Das WotLK System war einfach schlecht. Es gab zwar 10er und 25er Content, aber die Leute schaffen es nicht das zu trennen. 
Reine 10er Raids gibt es so gut wie keine, da man ständig irgendwo ein 25er Item nachgeworfen bekommt. Auf der anderen Seite haben die meisten Spieler denen der Progress im 25er viel zu leicht erscheint schon die ersten 10er Items noch bevor sie das erste mal den 25er betreten.
In Zukunft trennt Blizzard das eben für die Leute, und mit der richtigen Balance ist dann auch gleicher Loot volkommen ok.

Mir wird's nur so leicht übel wenn ich höre das 25er aussterben werden. Das es mehr Spaß machen kann mit 24 anderen Leuten zu raiden als mit 9 scheint ja kein Kriterium zu sein.
Es gilt wohl "Itemlevel > all" oder es mangelt an der Gildentauglichkeit und man ist darauf angewiesen möglichst viele IDs random verballern zu können.


----------



## Nexus.X (31. August 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Eben, es ist von Server zu Server unterschiedlich ^^


Das ist aber Euer eigenes Versagen ... anstatt mal wer die Initiative ergreift und einen aufbaut, wird gemeckert, dass es keine gibt. Für Weekly muss man kein großartig geübter und allwissender Raidleiter sein (obwohl es ein gutes Training ist).



Lord schrieb:


> Das ist meine Meinung. Ich spiele selbst in einer 25er Raidgilde, der GM will auch die Gilde als 25er weiterführen, aber es haben schon etliche gesagt in der Gilde, das die sich nicht bis Sonntag/Montag die ID freihalten um vielleicht mitkommen zu können und ebenso auch keine 25er mitmachen wenn man sieht das 10er erfolgreicher wird.


Ob man sich nun bis ~Sonntag die ID für 10er oder 25er freihält ist kein nennenswerter Grund, auch 10er Raids können abgesagt werden.
Ohne dir oder deiner Gilde jetzt nahe treten zu wollen, aber diese "Die sind viel schneller und kriegen viel mehr, ich will nicht mehr, bin raus"-Einstellung kenn ich sonst nur aus dem Kindergarten meines Kleinen wo sich die Gören beschweren wenn eine andere Gruppe ihre Kissenburg zuerst fertig gebaut hat.
(Kam mir grad in den Sinn, da ich es gestern erst wieder miterleben musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 



ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut. Es hält das höhere Niveau aufrecht und das man 10er abfarmen MUSS um 25er zu gehen wird ja mit der ID angleichung gut gelöst. Ich finde die Lösung für Pro sowie Gelegenheits-Gamer ganz gut gelöst. Es kann sich keiner mehr beschweren er sieht nicht alles. Dafür erhält er aber wenn er nur 10er geht minderwertigeren Loot. Was ja nur mehr als fair ist. Man kann im Leben nunmal nicht alles haben.
> 
> Schliesslich kann ich auch nicht verlangen das ich Millionär werde wenn ich nichts dafür tue. Genau so verhält es sich hier. Wer nur gelgentlich spielen kann hat halt nicht den selben Loot. Wobei meiner Meinung nach "Schichtarbeitet" sowieso die kleinsten Brötchen backen sollten. Wenn ich Schichtarbeiter bin dann weiss ich das und kann mich dann nicht hinstellen und von Blizzard verlangen das sie es MIR angenehmer machen. Wenn man solch einen Job annimmt kennt man die Beschränkungen und muss sich damit abfinden können bzw drauf einstellen. Dafür hat man aber immerhin einen Job und ein gewisses Gehalt.
> 
> ...


Du hast den Thread nicht komplett gelesen, oder? Ansonsten scheinst du 10er Raids mit nichts tun und 25er Schlachtzüge mit wirklichem raiden zu definieren.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Im Moment. Das ist der wunde Punkt. Alle gehen vom jetzigen Moment aus. NATÜRLICH scheint eine Zusammenlegung mit momentanen Zuständen SCHWACHSINNIG. Aber in Cataclysm wird das doch natürlich entsprechend angepasst von der Schwierigkeit her. Sonst würde es doch keinen Sinn machen, begreift das doch erstmal, bevor ihr es schlecht redet. Im momentanen Zustand könnte es nicht funktionieren und es wäre auch unfair. Ich denke 90% der Kritik gegen das neue System, basieren auf dieser Unwissenheit.


Es ist wie es immer ist. Die Spieler beschweren sich schon bevor irgendetwas feststeht und das Beste am Ganzen ist, die meisten haben nichtmal eine handfeste Basis für ihre Behauptungen.


----------



## Nexus.X (31. August 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich persönlich wünsche mir gleiche Loot-Tables. Im 25er können von mir aus dreimal soviel Items dropen. Von mir aus auch die fünffache Menge an Punkten und Gold vergeben werden.
> Dennoch möchte ich mich nicht dazu genötigt fühlen, für bestimmte Items dann doch wieder 25er machen zu müssen, nur weil sie im 10er nicht dropen. So wie derzeit die Quest für Schattengram.
> Das nervt einfach.


Schattengram find ich nichtmal das Schlimmste, meinetwegen sollen sie den 25ern das Legendary lassen ... Aber versuch dich mal als Ele-Shamy in ICC 10 zu equipen, da stehst du nachher mit 500Mp5 auf der Rüstung rum und kriegst vor Raidbeginn 3x gesagt, du hättest vergessen dein Eleequip anzulegen. 

Edit: Sorry für den Doppelpost.


----------



## Vanderley (31. August 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Das WotLK System war einfach schlecht. Es gab zwar 10er und 25er Content, aber die Leute schaffen es nicht das zu trennen.
> Reine 10er Raids gibt es so gut wie keine, da man ständig irgendwo ein 25er Item nachgeworfen bekommt. Auf der anderen Seite haben die meisten Spieler denen der Progress im 25er viel zu leicht erscheint schon die ersten 10er Items noch bevor sie das erste mal den 25er betreten.
> ...


Was heist das WotLk System war schlecht? Es gab hier mehrere. Nax 10/25 mit Achivments. Ud 10/25 mit Hms. Pdk 10 /25 mit je 2 Schwierigkeitsgraden. Und Icc 10/25 mit einem ähnlichen System wie bei Ud nur das mann erstens den Endboss in normal gelegt haben mußte (1er) und der Loot gleich wie in normal nur mit etwas gesteigerten Werten. 
Mir gefällt das System so wie in Icc am besten.


----------



## Shaila (31. August 2010)

Vanderley schrieb:


> Was heist das WotLk System war schlecht? Es gab hier mehrere. Nax 10/25 mit Achivments. Ud 10/25 mit Hms. Pdk 10 /25 mit je 2 Schwierigkeitsgraden. Und Icc 10/25 mit einem ähnlichen System wie bei Ud nur das mann erstens den Endboss in normal gelegt haben mußte (1er) und der Loot gleich wie in normal nur mit etwas gesteigerten Werten.
> Mir gefällt das System so wie in Icc am besten.



ICC ist eine Instanz, du musst das Raid bzw. PvE System als Ganzes betrachten und meiner Meinung nach hat es in WOTLK vollkommen versagt. In erster Linie weil man alles bis zu 4 mal gemacht hat, wenig Abwechslung, viel Einheitsbrei, Marken- und Itemchaos. Ich fand das einfach nicht schön, ich finde da ist weniger mehr dieses mal. Lieber mehr Raids, anstatt mehr Instanzversionen. Da erlebt man Abwechslung, hat weniger Marken und Itemchaos, weil es nur eine ID ist und man kann trotzdem entscheiden ob 10er oder 25er bei gleicher Schwierigkeit. Ich finde diese Pläne toll, verstehe nicht, was manche dagegen haben.


----------



## Nexilein (1. September 2010)

Vanderley schrieb:


> Was heist das WotLk System war schlecht? Es gab hier mehrere. Nax 10/25 mit Achivments. Ud 10/25 mit Hms. Pdk 10 /25 mit je 2 Schwierigkeitsgraden. Und Icc 10/25 mit einem ähnlichen System wie bei Ud nur das mann erstens den Endboss in normal gelegt haben mußte (1er) und der Loot gleich wie in normal nur mit etwas gesteigerten Werten.
> Mir gefällt das System so wie in Icc am besten.



Aber alle Systeme haben eines gemeinsam: 2 oder mehr IDs
Und genau das verdirbt die Raidkultur. Viele haben einen Stammraid und verballern die zweite ID random. Auf den ersten Blick ist das schön, denn es findet sich immer schnell ein Raidplatz. Aber am Ende leidet die Spielqualität darunter.
Früher hat man auch problemlos einen Raidplatz bekommen wenn man halbwegs geradeaus laufen konnte. Und wer nur sehr unregelmäßig Zeit hatte wurde trotzdem immer mal wieder mitgenommen, und dabei hat man manche Instanz trotzdem schneller gecleart als es heute ein Randomraid tut. Nur leider gibt es diese kuscheligen Gildenraids heute sehr selten, denn random geht's ja auch...
Der Hauptunterschied zwischen einem Stamm- und einem Randomraid ist nunmal, ob miteinander oder gegeneinader gespielt wird. Und da hat WotLK leider dem Egoismus Tür und Tor geöffnet.


----------



## benniboy (1. September 2010)

Hoffentlich werden sie die den 25er Loot besser machen als wie den 10.
Das ist das beste was die jetzt noch machen können, denn da daurch sind die 25er Raids wieder wichtiger.


----------



## Megaschlumpf (1. September 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Ich find den schritt gut!!
> 25er Raids sollten eben auch eine größere herausforderung darstellen und das muss halt auch mit besserem Loot belohnt werden, wie es halt jetzt auch ist!



Meiner Meinung nach sind 25er nicht schwerer als 10er.. Es ist nur einfacher 10 Spieler zu finden die was auf die Reihe kriegen, als 25 Spieler die was auf die Reihe kriegen (:


----------



## Dalfi (1. September 2010)

benniboy schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werden sie die den 25er Loot besser machen *als wie* den 10.
> Das ist das beste was die jetzt noch machen können, denn da daurch sind die 25er Raids wieder wichtiger.



Duden ftw

BESSER als (Beispiel: Er ist besser Equipt ALS Du)
oder
GENAUSO wie (Beispiel: Aber er heult genauso viel rum WIE Du)

Immer diese Heulerei wegen den besseren Items, Ich raide in einer 10er Gilde und muss 25er Rnd gehen wegen dirverser Items die es im 10er einfach nicht gibt. Also gleicher Loot - Table für alle meinetwegen mit höheren Stats für 25er Items, aber nicht wieder so wie jetzt, dass ich mit meinem Schurken 25er gehen muss, nur für ein Trinket, weil im 10er nix dropt.


----------



## MasterCrain (1. September 2010)

im 25 soll ja "deutlich" mehr droppen wie im 10er. im 10er droppen zurzeit 2-3 items für 10 leute. bei 25 Leuten müssten also 2,5 mal mehr Items droppen um auf den selben stand zu kommen also 5-7. "deutlich" mehr würde aber heißen das noch mehr droppen muss damit im 25er Verhältnis mäßig mehr dropt. Also 7-10 Items pro Boss. Das ist ja schon ne große zahl.
Das gilt natürlich nur wenn Blizzard meint deutlich mehr im Verhältnis. Wenn statt 2 items im 10er 5 im 25er droppen wäre es auch deutlich mehr aber schlechter für den einzelnen von der chance her ein item zu bekommen^^


----------



## kilerwakka (1. September 2010)

wartet erstmal ab bis catat rauskommt da kann sich nochviel ändern


----------



## Bandit 1 (1. September 2010)

Sollte dies wirklich beibehalten werden, werde ich dieses mal sogar den Kauf des Addons lassen.

Diese 25 Mann verarsche mache ich kein weiteres Mal mit. GW2 steht in den Startlöchern, Star Wars
kommt auch und ab 10.9. spiele ich eh erst mal HdRo. 

Somit wird es wohl keine Accounterneuerung bei mir geben. 

Und zu den "ich finde es ok" Leuten. Ihr findet es echt ok, das immer wieder im 25er (so wie früher auch
im 40er) einige Penner mit durchgezogen werden ? Meist genau die, die dann in Dala über dem Brunnen
fliegen und mit ihrem "tollen" Equip posen.

Nein danke.

Im 10er müssen alle 10 was drauf haben. Dafür kriegt man dann den Tritt. Nein, dieses mal nicht. Danke


----------



## Sheranduel (1. September 2010)

Grauenhaft zu lesen wie Itemgeil hier viele sind und wie sehr sie sich doch an Randomraids (was ich absolut nicht verstehen kann, wie man sich sowas antut) gewöhnt haben.
Und JA! ich spiele und raide das Spiel nur wegen dem PvE Content, der Lore, wegen den Leuten die ich teilweise seit Jahren kenne und Raide nur ICC 10er, da man sich so erstmal
um einiges besser untereinander kennt, es erheblich Stressfreier ist und letztendlich Items eher nebensächlich sind.
Finde es schon idiotisch, wie man sich toll fühlen kann, wenn man jede Woche Random 25er geht, dort meist blos die ersten 4-6 Bosse schafft und meint man wäre der Megagangster
weil man einen höheren Gearscore besitzt, als einer der 11/12 im 10er Hero down hat und/oder den Drachen durch die Erfolge sein Eigen nennt. Aber naja ....

Desweiteren hat Blizzard oft genug angekündigt, dass sie Gilden unterstützen wollen und somit dieses Randomgerenne in Raidinstanzen wieder senken wollen, unteranderem durch
einen erhöhteren Schwierigkeitsgrad. Allein das wird mit sicherheit viele scheitern lassen. (Naturlich nur wenn sich Blizzard nicht wieder durch die Community dazu verleiten lässt wieder alles zu nerfen)
Man denke da nur ans Rubinsanktum.
Fand ich echt interessant wie am Patchday der ganze Chat voll nach Randomgruppen für Halion war und ein Tag später totenstille. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ganz ehrlich: So schwer ist das bisschen gelaufe nicht.

Außerdem wieso ich mir ziemlich sicher bin das 10er und 25er den gleichen Loot haben wird ist:
Dadurch das pro neuer Raidinstanz der Itemlevel um drei Stufen gestiegen ist (10er normal "251", 10er hero/25er normal "264", 25er hero "277") sind die Items gegen Ende zu stark geworden
im Vergleich zum Beginn des Addons, wodurch auch Heroinstanzen und die Openworld lächerlich geworden sind.
Um dieses mit Cata zu vermeiden, wäre der selbe Loot die beste Variante.

Letztendlich sollten wir aber einfach mal abwarten was passiert, denn wir werden es erst wissen wenn Cata rauskommt.


----------



## Vetaro (1. September 2010)

Was finden wir eigentlich alle gut?
- Faire Herausforderungen von Seiten des Spiels
- Gute Mitspieler, Kooperation & Kommunikation
- Möglichst viel des Spiels sehen können

Was mir dabei ziemlich egal ist, ist ob man das nun in einer Gilde macht, mit einer festen Schlachtzugsgruppe oder mit zufälligen.
Es ist nur so, dass die zufälligen Gruppen, wie sich herausstellt, kacke sind.

Aber ich möchte mal kurz auf etwas hinweisen, was viele wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr glauben: *WoW-Spieler sind nicht größtenteils blöd und sozial inkompetent.*

Statt dessen ist folgendes der Fall: Das Spiel verstärkt entsprechendes Verhalten. Wenn man Aufgaben bekommt, die man ohne Absprachen mühelos lösen kann und bei denen man sofort nach der Belohnung eigentlich abhauen kann, dann tut man das natürlich.

Ich kenne die Pre-BC-Raidzeit nur aus Erzählungen, die Leute stimmen aber weitestgehend überein, dass es in bestimmten Hinsichten komplizierter war - und dass sie "die Community" besser fanden. Ähnliches kann ich von Herr der Ringe Online-Raids sagen.

Meine Behauptung ist daher: *Wenn Spieler Aufgaben bekommen, die sie zu Kommunikation, Zusammenhalt und nicht-Idiotie anspornen, dann tun sie das - auch wenn sie vorher zur "thx4lootkbye"-kategorie gehörten.*

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es einen positiven Einfluss haben kann, wenn z.B. alle Leute im Raid Krankheiten, Gifte und Flüche entfernen und CC benutzen (und das ansagen müssen) - anstatt dass die Herausforderungen aus Bomben + "nicht im Feuer stehen" bestehen.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass diese neue Methode einen positiven Effekt haben könnte, wenn es mehr langzeit-Raids gibt. Dieses Verhalten wird über das Gildensystem ja immerhin positiv verstärkt. Wenn diese Raids regelmäßig eine Handvoll Außenseiter hinzulassen, könnte das noch positiver wirken.

Aber denkt daran: Eure Mitspieler sind _deshalb_ scheiße, weil das Spiel sie scheiße macht. Nicht, weil sie zu einer solchen Existenz verdammt sind.


----------



## Xheel (1. September 2010)

Bazzilus schrieb:


> Ich fand den Gedanken gut - das 25er und 10er die gleichen Loottabellen haben - so können zumindestens kleine Gilde genauso raiden wie große - und Randomgruppen sind im 10er schneller voll.



ich hoffe ja immernoch das es sich mit cata "ausgerandomed" hat... darauf freue ich mich am meisten, dass es endlich wieder anspruchsvoller wird.


----------



## Vrocas (1. September 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Jeder ob Gelegenheitsspieler oder Hardcoreraider sollen den gleich loot bekommen(im 25, 3 statt 2 Teile)...



Nein.

Der Ansicht bin ich nicht, denn Hardcore raider befassen sich mehr mit dem Spiel als nur die Casuals, deshalb verdienen die Hardcore raider auch besseren loot.

Wenn man z.B. am Tag nur 3 Stunden wow spielen kann muss man sich halt damit abfinden, dass WoW nunmal nicht das richtige Game für nen Casual ist.

Ende und aus.


----------



## Nexilein (1. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Der Ansicht bin ich nicht, denn Hardcore raider befassen sich mehr mit dem Spiel als nur die Casuals, deshalb verdienen die Hardcore raider auch besseren loot.



Nur das "Hardcore"-Raider in der Regel garnicht so Itemgeil sind. Die finden es toll einen Boss zu legen bei dem niemand einenen Fehler machen darf. Genaugenommen wollen sie sogar möglichst schlechtes Equip, damit sie auch wirklich 120% geben müssen.
Die Crux mit den den Hardmodes war ja, dass man z.B. mit PdK25er hero Equip schon die ersten Bosse in ICC ge-"outgeared" hatte. Wenn der PdK 25er Hardmode also noch schwieriger und der Loot dafür besser gewesen wäre, dann hätte ICC dadurch nicht wirklich mehr Spaß gemacht.
Es gibt ja auch einige Interviews aus denen hervorgeht, dass es den "Elite"-Gilden lieber gewesen wäre nicht auch noch den 10er abfarmen zu müssen um im Wettbewerb um die First-Kills mithalten zu können.

Den Loot der jemandem zusteht an der Spielzeit fest zu machen ist sowieso schwachsinnig. Wenn, dann muss die Raidleistung auschlagegebend sein...


----------



## Rongor (1. September 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Ich find den schritt gut!!
> 25er Raids sollten eben auch eine größere herausforderung darstellen und das muss halt auch mit besserem Loot belohnt werden, wie es halt jetzt auch ist!




Dann soll Blizz auch wieder 2 IDs einführen, so wie es jetzt ist und gut!


----------



## ScreamSchrei (1. September 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Du hast den Thread nicht komplett gelesen, oder? Ansonsten scheinst du 10er Raids mit nichts tun und 25er Schlachtzüge mit wirklichem raiden zu definieren.



Und du noch nie eine erfolgreiche Gilde geleitet bzw Raidlead gemacht. Oder? 

Ich habe in meinem Posting nirgends erwähnt das 10er nichts tun ist. Im Gegenteil. 10er Heroics sind momentan auch sehr anspruchsvoll. Aber fakt ist das der 25er Raid letzt endlich wenn er auch da ist DER Endcontent ist. So wird es jede Gilde sehen. Denn Fakt ist einfach das es viel schwerer ist allein 25 Mann zusammen zu kriegen. Das diese auch genau die Jobs tun die sie sollen und man erfolgreich durch kommt. Das wird sich auch kaum mit Cataclysm ändern. Klar die Raid Buffs werden ein wenig weiter gefächert.. man kann auf mehr Klassen "verzichten". Letztendlich glaube ich aber kaum das sich Ensidia und co auf 10er Raids einstellen werden. Eher werden sie wirklich dem ganzem ein Ende machen. Was meiner Meinung nach auch verständlich ist. Sonst könnte man ja gleich aus 5er Instanzen den Endcontent bilden. Wäre doch viel einfacher und schneller zusammen gestellt......


----------



## Blacknature (1. September 2010)

Skill > Gear
War schon immer so,und bleibt es auch. Die wirkliche Belohnung für einen Hardcore Gamer ist/sind: Titel/Firstkills/Mounts.
Und "falls" unter besserem Loot im 25er z.b. andere/bessere/coolere (wie auch immer) Titel/Mounts gemeint sind,ist es voll in Ordnung. Wie meine Vorredner bereits schrieben,einen 25er Raid aufzustellen ist um einiges schwieriger,und sollte somit besser belohnt werden.


Das im 10er gleiches Gear wie im 25er dropt finde ich gut. Dann sind solche Geschichten wie LK 10er hero,erfordert 25er hero Gear vom Tisch,daran hatte meine Stamm zu knabbern,da nicht alle eine gescheite 25er Gilde hatten.


----------



## Imonaboat (1. September 2010)

Xheel schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja immernoch das es sich mit cata "ausgerandomed" hat... darauf freue ich mich am meisten, dass es endlich wieder anspruchsvoller wird.


/sign


----------



## teroa (1. September 2010)

das wäre schön wenn im 25 besseres drop wäre zumindest fair.-..


----------



## Cathan (1. September 2010)

Xheel schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja immernoch das es sich mit cata "ausgerandomed" hat... darauf freue ich mich am meisten, dass es endlich wieder anspruchsvoller wird.


Für jmd der Unregelmäßige Spielzeiten hat war es eine gute Möglichkeit den Content zu sehen.
Und dass man manches Rnd machen kann heist nicht gleich dass es anspruchslos ist.


----------



## Snagard (1. September 2010)

pro gleichheit des loots : man findet selten 25 leute die keine stamm grp sind und alle skill haben ( meißtens 15 + 10 mittelmäßige)
contra : die wartezeit auf 25 leute wird nicht belohnt ^^ und es ist kein anreiz mehr 25er zu gehn

edit ... naja durch mehr loot iwie schon .. aber... mein gott im 10er gehts schneller ^^


----------



## handzumgrus (7. September 2010)

Bazzilus schrieb:


> Ich fand den Gedanken gut - das 25er und 10er die gleichen Loottabellen haben - so können zumindestens kleine Gilde genauso raiden wie große - und Randomgruppen sind im 10er schneller voll.



ich hoffe auf ein starkes gildensystem, dann ists aus mit dem random scheiss


----------



## xontroulis (7. September 2010)

WoW ist einfach ein casual Spiel und deshalb versucht man Leute die nicht viel Zeit haben die Moeglichkeit zu geben, an das beste equip zu kommen, auch wenn sie keine Stammgruppen haben oder eine tolle Gilde. Dieser trend der in BC begann und in WOTLK stark ausgepraegt wurde feiert in cata nun seinen Hoehepunkt. Glaubt ihr wirklich Blizz interessieren die paar pro gamer mehr als die ganzen casuals, die einen Grossteil der aktiven Spieler darstellt? Sicherlich nicht!
Ich finde den eingeschlagenen trend eigentlich ok. Man braucht keine Stammgruppen oder gar festen Gildenraid mehr, um den content zu clearen und schnell geht es auch. 
Was ich totalen Mist finde ist der Einheitsbrei. Jede Klasse, egal ob Hybrid oder nicht soll gleich gut tanken, heilen und Schaden fahren. Man versucht alles immer weiter zu vereinfachen...


----------



## Akium (15. September 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> 25er Raids waren schon immer schwerer als die 10er Raids.
> Mehr Leute = Mehr Probleme.
> Daran wird sich auch nüx ändern!



Aber nur für den Koordinator (Raidleiter). Der gewöhnliche Zocker merkt doch von solchen Problemen gar nix. 

Für den einzelnen Spieler ist der 25er eindeutig leichter, weil er mehr Fehler verzeiht, die ausgebügelt werden können. 

Nur die Organisation/Koordination ist im 25er aufwändiger.


----------



## DreiHaare (15. September 2010)

Es war noch nie fair, dass es im 25´er Raid bessere Teile gab als im 10´er. Im 10´er kam es immer auf jeden einzelnen Spieler an, im 25´er kann man gut welche durchschleifen.
Warum also sollte der Loot in den größeren Raids besser sein? Wenn überhaupt, müsste der Loot eher in den kleinen Raids besser sein.
Und kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit den ach-so-schwierigeren-25´er-Raids. Die sind und waren immer schon die leichteren.


----------



## T 2the ezla (15. September 2010)

die, die rumheuln sind sowieso casuals....*ihh*...casuals...*kotz*...*wow apokalypse*
sry bin vom thema abgeschweift.

was ist eig. die differenz zwischen der 25 und 10? genau... *15!* leute müsste man zusätzlich organisieren,
damit man überhaupt nen 25er starten könnte.
wenn *DU* 25 zuverlässige, gute spieler hast, ja dann ists bestimmt wie im 10er...beim trashbomben...

btw. @Dreihaare, poste ma dein arsenal-link. ;D

die meisten die hier rumheuln sind sowieso welche die ImBa-RoXxXoR-EpiXxXe möchten und dafür nix leisten wollen.
minimi:"mimimi raide 1-2mal in der woche, weil ich kein bock habe mich zu konzentrieren und en movementkrüppel bin.
und will trotzdem so gut equipt sein wie die ganz grossen*.*"

c'mon, zockt Viva Pinata.

ps. rechtschreibfehler und so.

peace i'm out.

Tezla - Ysera


----------



## DasGehirn (15. September 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Ich find den schritt gut!!
> 25er Raids sollten eben auch eine größere herausforderung darstellen und das muss halt auch mit besserem Loot belohnt werden, wie es halt jetzt auch ist!



wieso sollte es eine größere herrausfordung darstellen ? der einzige unterschied ist das mehr leute im raid sind...


----------



## Azaron_ (15. September 2010)

das schwerste an 25er Raids ist die Organisation.. Klar ist der 10er leichter wenn man mit Equip vom 25er rein gehen kann, daran denken die meisten garnicht.


----------



## Dabow (15. September 2010)

Ich fand das eigentlich auch ganz gut, dass der Loot im 10 sowie im 25er gleich sein soll !

Ich selbst bin schon immer ein Fan von den kleineren Raids -> Sprich den 10 Mann Raids und würde diese Änderung eigentlich sehr Begrüßen !
Im 25er hab ich einfach kein Überblick über die einzelnen Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T 2the ezla (15. September 2010)

wenn ihr schon rumschreit, dass die loots gleich sein solltn.

---postet mal eure  "Armory" link's!---(möchte gerne einen auf voyeur machn) *scherz war im klammer o.O*

oder habt ihr aus i-welchen gründen angst, dass ihr euch blamiert?

ps. musste sein.... closed mal diesn heul-thread.


----------



## Quentaros (15. September 2010)

Bin am überlegen, wenn 2 Teile pro Boss im 10er droppen, sprich 1/5 der Raidbelegschaft im Anteil, dann müssten mindesten im 25er 5 Teile wenn nicht sogar 6 oder mehr teile droppen pro Boss damit sich das lohnt, oder wie war das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Videorecordum (15. September 2010)

Aloha!

Ums mal vorweg zu nehmen - Ich bin ein Casual-Gamer und dies zu 95% nur im 10ner. ( die restlichen 5% sind AK wenn mich Gildies fragen ob ich aushelfe )

Und ich bin der Meinung das auch in Zunkunft ( Cataclysm ) im 25ziger Raid bessere Beute droppen soll als im 10ner.
Sprich - Das jetztige System ist in Ordnung.


Warum ?


Es ist schon schwieriger ( ich rede hier mal von Rnd-Raids ) 25 Spieler zu finden.
Gut - das hat nix mit dem Raid an und für sich zutun werden einige sagen.

Weiters, diese 25zig Personen dann auch alle gewissermassen in EINE Richtung zu lenken ( man stelle sich vor Schafe ins Gehege zu treiben ) wobei sich ja sicher MEHR als nur der RL darum kümmern.

Im Raid dann ist es schon klar das man leichter Fehler "verschleiern" kann ... aber man sollte eines bedenken ... es sind auch viele Augenpaare mehr vorhanden die nach Fehlern suchen.

Die Bosse haben um einiges Mehr an Leben und teilen auch mehr Schaden aus.
(Deshalb auch der bessere Loot mit besseren Stats auf demselbigen )
Die Bosse haben dann auch noch meist eine Spezialattacke mehr oder was weiss ich.

Noch dazu kommt, das mit Cataclysm sich dann das "Ach ich bleib einfach stehen und mach mal Autohit und bin derweilen Brainafk"-Verhalten aufhört ( zumindest mal am Beginn bzw. nach dem Release des Add-Ons. )
Ja ist schon klar das das auch im 10ner der Fall ist.
Aber 10 "Hanserl"² im Griff zu behalten is einfacher als 25.
Also müssen wirklich 25 Individuen an einem Strang ziehen, müssen ihr Bestes geben um den Erfolg der "Gruppe" zu ermöglichen.

Und für Alldas - *so sehe ich persönlich das* - steht Ihnen jetzt und auch später einfach besserer Loot zu.


Danke für Euer Gehör und das Ihr bis hierher durchgehalten habt beim Lesen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einen schönen Tag wünscht Euch Euer

Video


²) Hanserl : Umgangsprachlich ( in der Steiermark, Österreich ) für Pappenheimer


----------



## T 2the ezla (15. September 2010)

vote Videorecordum for president! sry4spam 

Tezla - Ysera (hr hr stalkt mich *sabber*)


----------



## gehix (15. September 2010)

Ich muss an der Stelle auch sagen, dass ich es in Ordnung finde, dass 10er sowie im 25er die gleiche Beute fällt. Warum auch nicht? Hat ja nichts mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun, dass es mehr Aufwand ist, ne 25er Gruppe auf die Beine zu stellen. Dafür soll es ja auch mehr Punkte geben etc. Also ist die Sache in der Hinsicht für mich vom Tisch.

Und was soll das heißen, dass es schwieriger ist, nen 25er Raid zu organisieren?
Damit kann ja dann nur "Random" gemeint sein. Wenn in einer Gilde spielst, wo du mit 95% der gleichen Personen raidest, hast solche Probs nicht. 
Wichtig ist halt hierbei, dass du ne Gilde mit vernünftigen Leuten hast. 

Und das die Random 25er nie weit kommen stimmt schon. Aber warum bloß?
Weil es dort meist nicht wirklich auffällt wer failed. Im 10er sieht die Sache anders aus. Da wird jeder Fehler eines Spielers meist bestraft, vor allem im HM.

Casual freundlicher. Mh, naja. warum ist der Begriff eigentlich entstanden?
Gibt immer 2 Seiten einer Medaille. Die einen wollen Hardcore Progress und die anderen gechillt. Jeder von beiden zahlt seine 13 Takken. Du kannst halt bei einer so breiten Masse nicht jeden Wunsch eines einzelnen erfüllen. Darum finde ich das neue Prinzip auch in Ordnung. Wer mehr will, muss mehr leisten. Ist überall so. Nur man hat es nicht überall so, dass die Owner sich dem annehmen um wirklich zu schauen, dass alle etwas davon haben.

Das unter den "Casuals" sogenannte Blacksheeps sind, ist normal. Wird sich auch nicht ändern. Darum wird die Gilde ja nun in den Vordergrund gestellt. Dort kannst dir genau aussuchen, mit wem du was machen willst um das und jenes zu erreichen.

Ich verwette mein Account, dass all die Leute, die hier am jammern sind auch noch nicht alle 12/12 im Hm down haben.
Pros jammer nämlich nicht und neben die Sache so, wie sie ist. (Könnt ja mal nen bissl googlen, von wirklichen Top Gilden, wie die das sehen.)

ProGa. zu sein und in einer solchen Gemeinschaft zu spielen ist ne ganz andere Welt. Die meisten zocken auch nicht 24/7 sondern gehen neues nur dann an, wenns da ist. ^^

So long

(Flames bitte per PN)


----------



## Turican (15. September 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> WoW ist einfach ein casual Spiel




einfach nur blanker Unsinn.Erzähl bloß keinem das Du WoW spielst.


----------



## T 2the ezla (15. September 2010)

ich persönlich hoffe, dass im 25er besseres zeug droppt.

weshalb? weil sich die spieler dadurch in cata unterscheiden werden. und nicht jeder casual/topraider wie ein topraider/casual in og rumposed/pimmelt.

posen ftw!

Tezla - Ysera


----------



## Paradiso (15. September 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Also wenn sie es doch so bringen, dass es unterschiedliche ilvl gibt, dann hat uns Blizzard ja lange ganz schoen verarscht. Jedoch sollte es dabei bleiben, dass das ilvl gleich ist und nur mehrere drops im 25er zu finden sind. Naja Cata wird eh nach nem Monat langweilig, da es kaum innovative Aenderungen zu WOTLK gibt, ausser der typisch langweilige Kram wie paar neue Instanzen wieder neue Raids und ach ja, die tollen Gebietsveraenderungen.
> Fazit: einen Monat den Account reaktivieren, sich das ganze mal anschauen und dann frustriert vor Langeweile wieder einfrieren und bessere Spiele wie GW2 und Aion spielen^^




/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (15. September 2010)

T schrieb:


> ich persönlich hoffe, dass im 25er besseres zeug droppt.
> 
> weshalb? weil sich die spieler dadurch in cata unterscheiden werden. und nicht jeder casual/topraider wie ein topraider/casual in og rumposed/pimmelt.
> 
> ...



Hast du nach BC aufgehört oder so? 
Dann hast du wohgl nicht mitbekommen, dass seit Wotlk JEDER GLEICH AUSSIEHT


----------



## T 2the ezla (15. September 2010)

@Paradiso, kannst du lesen? 
sei mal so lieb und schau mein armory.
und dann fragst du bitte nochmals, ob ich nach bc aufgehört habe.
danke.
btw. das wort "optisch" habe ich ja auch extrem deutlich erwähnt. ironie off. 
spiel viva pinata @paradiso

Tezla - Ysera


----------



## Hiliboy (15. September 2010)

Ich finde es ist wesentlich, und das ist ja nichtmal subjektiv, schwieriger einen 25er Raid hinzukriegen als einene 10er.
Das es dafür bessere Gegenstände gibt...find ich sehr sehr gut!


----------



## Gammelhai (15. September 2010)

Ich finde es besser wenn im 25er und 10er die selben Items droppen, da so Leute mit weniger Zeit nicht deutlich benachteiligt wären und im es leichter und schneller ist eine 10er Gruppe zusammenzustellen als eine 25er wobei immer mal wieder Leute wegen mangelnder Zeit,Wipes usw. abspringen und man als Schlachtzugsleiter einfach auch irgentwann keine Lust mehr hat nach jedem Bosstry 5 neue Spieler zu suchen. 

Ich finde aber gewisse Erfolge, Mounts und Legendary sollten ausschließlich nur im 25er und auf 25er hero droppen, damit ein gewisser erfolg einfach sichtbar und schwerer ist und nicht jeder 2 Spieler mit einem Legendary durch die Gegendspaziert.


----------



## T 2the ezla (15. September 2010)

Gammelhai schrieb:


> Ich finde es besser wenn im 25er und 10er die selben Items droppen, da so Leute mit weniger Zeit nicht deutlich benachteiligt wären und im es *leichter und schneller ist eine 10er Gruppe zusammenzustellen* als eine 25er wobei immer mal wieder Leute wegen mangelnder Zeit,Wipes usw. abspringen und man als Schlachtzugsleiter einfach auch irgentwann keine Lust mehr hat nach jedem Bosstry 5 neue Spieler zu suchen.
> 
> *Ich finde aber gewisse Erfolge, Mounts und Legendary sollten ausschließlich nur im 25er und auf 25er hero droppen*, damit ein gewisser erfolg einfach sichtbar und schwerer ist und nicht jeder 2 Spieler mit einem Legendary durch die Gegendspaziert.



lol.

1. du willst die selben teile im 10er wie im 25er haben? weil *10er leichter und schneller* ist?
2. wieso sollten nicht "gewisse" legandary, mounts, erfolge im 10er droppn? -> punkt 1.

Tezla - Ysera


----------



## RedShirt (15. September 2010)

Da hängt sich jemand an der wörtlichen Bedeutung auf...

schneller + einfacher --> schneller zu organisieren, einfacher zu leiten.

Wenn dann (wie angekündigt) sowas kommt wie:

10er -> 2 Items
25er -> 5 Items

Kriegt jeder im 25er heruntergebrochen mehr Item/Spieler. 
0.2 pro Boss zu 0.25 pro Boss.

Das find ich dann fair.

Unfair find ich, dass schonmal jedes Item im 25er besser ist im selben Raid PLUS Trinkets großteils nur in 25ern droppen.


----------



## Azaron_ (15. September 2010)

ich finde im 25er sollte es schon einen besonderen Anreiz geben diesen zu bestreiten. Allerdings halte ich bessere Items für eine schlechte Lösungs da sonst wieder so eine Itemflut wie in WotLK entsteht. Außerdem finde ich es Langweilig wenn man sich im 25er bessere Items holen kann und der 10er somit an schwierigkeit verliert. Besondere Titel oder Mounts sollten als höherwertige Belohnung auch ausreichen!


----------



## Quantin Talentino (15. September 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> 10er -> 2 Items
> 25er -> 5 Items
> 
> Kriegt jeder im 25er heruntergebrochen mehr Item/Spieler.
> ...



*hust* rechnen ftw *hust*
das würde auf das selbe hinauslaufen das jedesmal 1 item auf 5 leute kommt.
wenn dann müssten im 25er mindestens 6 oder mehr items droppen damit es in deinen augen fair bleibt ^^

und ich denke einfach das es blizzard so meinte, dass wenn der loottable gleich ist, aber mehr items droppen,
das zwar das spieler/item verhältniss gleich bleibt aber dadurch das 5 items droppen,
die chance größer ist, das dein gewünschtes item dabei ist.
das sich dann zwar wieder mehr leute um ein item kloppen, ist zwar richtig,
aber das sei jetzt mal zu vernachlässigen ^^


----------



## Klos1 (15. September 2010)

T schrieb:


> lol.
> 
> 1. du willst die selben teile im 10er wie im 25er haben? weil *10er leichter und schneller* ist?
> 2. wieso sollten nicht "gewisse" legandary, mounts, erfolge im 10er droppn? -> punkt 1.
> ...



Man, du Hirni...Blizzard hat gesagt, dass sie den Schwierigkeitsgrad anpassen. Das heißt, dass sich 10er und 25er nur noch durch einen unterschiedlichen Verwaltungsaufwand unterscheiden.
Und dafür gibt es mehr Items, was ich persönlich genug finde. Und genau das hat auch dein Vorposter gemeint. Man kommt leichter an eine Gruppe und nicht leichter durch die Instanz.
Solltest nicht soviel rumflamen und lieber etwas mehr denken beim lesen, dann würdest auch verstehen, was die Leute sagen. Obwohl...vielleicht auch dann nicht.

Jedenfalls macht nicht jeder 10er, weil es unbedingt leichter ist, sondern viele auch deswegen, damit sie nicht Gefahr laufen, mit Leuten wie dir zocken zu müssen.
Denn normale Leute würden da die Krätze bekommen.

Und ja: Meiner Meinung nach sollten im 10er dann auch alle Mounts, Legendary und was auch immer dropen.


----------



## PureLoci (16. September 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Also wenn sie es doch so bringen, dass es unterschiedliche ilvl gibt, dann hat uns Blizzard ja lange ganz schoen verarscht. Jedoch sollte es dabei bleiben, dass das ilvl gleich ist und nur mehrere drops im 25er zu finden sind. Naja Cata wird eh nach nem Monat langweilig, da es kaum innovative Aenderungen zu WOTLK gibt, ausser der typisch langweilige Kram wie paar neue Instanzen wieder neue Raids und ach ja, die tollen Gebietsveraenderungen.
> Fazit: einen Monat den Account reaktivieren, sich das ganze mal anschauen und dann frustriert vor Langeweile wieder einfrieren und bessere Spiele wie GW2 und Aion spielen^^



Weisst du wie lange ich nach der Reaktivierung meines Aion-Accounts mit Patch 2.0 gespielt habe? Ganze 10 Minuten. Mehr muss ich nicht sagen.

Aion interessiert nur noch die (wenigen) Fans, 2-3 Wiederkehrer und das war's. Asia-Grinder ist es sicher nicht mehr, aber jedermanns Sache ist das Setting und Asia-Style eben nicht.

...und GW2 liegt in weiter Zukunft. Wenn das Spiel erscheint ist Cata sicher fast schon bei Todesschwinge angelangt und das nächste Addon wird angekündigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedem das seine. Ich glaube Blizzard muss sich mit WoW im Gegensatz zu anderen (verhuntzen) MMOs keine Sorgen um Spieler machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Viel interessanter ist (vom Setting und vorallem von der UMSETZUNG) SW:TOR. Viel beliebter und bekannter als irgend ein Asia-MMO was 3 Leute kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So zum Thema: ich finde es auf jedenfall gut, dass sie drüber nachdenken. Es muss einfach einen Anreiz geben 25er zu raiden. Würde mich drüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (16. September 2010)

T schrieb:


> lol.
> 
> 1. du willst die selben teile im 10er wie im 25er haben? weil *10er leichter und schneller* ist?
> 2. wieso sollten nicht "gewisse" legandary, mounts, erfolge im 10er droppn? -> punkt 1.
> ...



weil die legendary einfach iwo mit mehr aufwand zu bekomme sein sollten. mehr aufwand->25er raid+quest+andres gedöns
wenn jeder spast shadowmourne ausm 10er icc bekommen würd- oh gott-.- dann würden meleekrüppel wie ich mit so nem ding rumrennen....*ja ich bin main-caster-dd

ich finds allerdings net schlecht, wenn die lotttabelle für 10er un 25er gleich is- is fürn twinker wie mich ideal XD




aion btw stinkt..hat mich schon in der beta nich überzeugt...


----------



## Freelancer (16. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeit soll doch gleich sein, Mensch...



Ja soll, aber es wird 25er immer schwerer sein so war es bis jetzt auf alle fälle und wie sie 10er und 25er gleich schwer machen wollen ist mir eh ein Rätsel und das geht 100% in die Hose das wird Blizzard wohl auch gemerkt haben und deswegen rudern sie schonmal zurück ^^


----------



## DeathDragon (16. September 2010)

Ich bin dafür dass im 10er und 25er dieselben Items droppen und fände es schade, wenn sie die Änderung rückgängig machen. Warum?
- Die Itemflut wie in Wotlk wird nicht nochmals auftreten. Es gibt nur noch 2 Versionen von Instanzen/Loot
- Da es nur noch 1 ID für 25er und 10er gibt (Man kann nicht 10er und 25er Raiden) ist es für mich der 10er mit der Gilde raidet dann nicht mehr möglich überhaupt an den Loot von 25er Raids zu kommen. Und ich lasse doch meine Gilde nicht im Stich damit ich den Loot aus dem 25er kriege.

Die Unterschiede von 10er und 25er Raids sind nicht so gravierend wie manche hier behaupten. Ich raide beides und kann sagen, dass 10er in manchen teilen schwerer ist als 25er und umgekehrt.
- 25er Raids sind organisatorisch um einiges komplexer. Du musst 25 Leute mehrere Stunde organisieren und das ist nunmal schwerer als im 10er. Es fallen schnell mal Spieler aus, die Leuten wollen zu den schlechtesten Zeitpunkten Pinkeln, Rauchen, Essen, Mastrubieren etc. Die Ausfallwarscheinlichkeit von den Leuten ist schlichtweg höher.
- Der Positionskampf ist im 25er komplexer. Viele Bossräume sind begrenzt und wenn die Leute sich dann noch verteilen und zu anderen hinlaufen müssen ist das schwerer als bei nur 10 Leuten. Da kann man aber schlichtweg die Raumgrössen im 10er und 25er Varieren lassen mit z.B. einem Feuer am Rand wie bei Halion.

- Im 10er treffen Fehler gravierender auf die Spieler ein. Stirbt z.B. ein DD hat man 20% weniger dmg auf den Boss theoretisch (2Tanks 3Healer 5DDs, Tanks machen keinen Schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Stirbt in einem 25er Raid ein DD hat man nur 5-6% weniger dmg (3Tanks 5Healer 17DD's). Ein toter DD im 25er Raid ist also meistens einfacher verkraftbar. Ich hab das am Anfang von ICC gemerkt. Starb bei Modermiene oder Fauldarm ein DD im 10er durfte man wipen, im 25er war das noch verkraftbar. Dasselbe ist bei den Heilern, wir haben im 10er bei den meisten Bossen 2 Heiler, stirbt einer davon ists automatisch ein wipe. Beim 25er ist ein toter Heiler verkraftbar und kann meistens noch mit brezz(Bei 25 Leuten ist die Chance ziemlich gross dass man einen oder mehrere Druiden im Raid hat) geholt werden.
-Bufftechnisch ist man im 25er Raid um einiges besser dran. Bei 25 Leuten hat man immer einen Schamanen mit Kampfrausch dabei, im 10er ist das nicht unbedingt der Fall. Genauso ist es bei anderen Klassen bzw anderen Buffs.

Also solange es nicht um Positionskämpfe/Abstandskämpfe geht sind 10er Raids nicht einfacher als 25er Raids. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung zum Thema. Ach ja es gibt nicht nur Items sondern auch Dungeonpunkte mit dem Addon. Wenn im 25er 5 Items pro Boss droppen und etwas mehr Dungeonpunkte müsste sich keiner mehr beschweren können. Und an alle die hier sinnlos meckern, ihr erinnert mich irgendwie an Nörgellies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7u8Fi2Cv1s


----------



## The-Dragon (16. September 2010)

Hat auch nur Einer auf den 7 Seiten dieses Threads mal daran gedacht, dass es zu Beginn von Cataclysm gleich 3 (!) Raidinstanzen mit jeweils 6 Bossen geben wird? Nein.
Wenn jetzt auch noch 10er und 25er mit unterschiedlichem Itemlevel und getrennter ID kommen, dann haben wir gleich 6 IDs die Woche, die Hardmodes mal außen vor gelassen, die man raiden sollte. 

Ich würde mich viel lieber auf die 10er Raids konzentrieren, zusammen mit Freunden und Gildenkollegen, was mir persönlich viel mehr Spaß macht, als in derselben Woche noch in einen 25er mit größtenteils wildfremden Leuten zu gehen, von denen Viele sicherlich einfach nur nervig sind, um wegen des höheren Itemlevels dann im 10er besser voran zu kommen.

Mich würde mal interessieren, Wieviele hier in diesem Thread einen Heiler spielen. Wohl die Wenigsten. Dort ist das Ganze schonmal wesentlich anspruchsvoller, vor Allem wenn man gänzlich ohne Addons spielt. Sich von einer guten Truppe durch die 25er Hardmodes schleifen zu lassen und als einziger DD tot am Boden zu liegen nach 2 Sekunden, das kann Jeder. Denn im 25er macht das nix aus. Im 10er aber könnte das durchaus einen Wipe geben, wegen Enrage und so.

Ich wäre ja dafür, dieses ID-Gedöns gänzlich abzuschaffen. Weder in BC noch in Classic gabs verschiedene Größen für dieselbe Instanz. Warum also nicht für Cataclysm einen 15-Mann-Raid für jede Raidinstanz machen, inklusive Hardmode, der dann dementsprechend schwerer ist und mehr zum posen bringt, als die normale Instanz. Das hat früher immer gut funktioniert, besser als jetzt die zwei Raidgrößen mit unterschiedlichem Loot. Wäre wohl die sinnvollste Lösung.

Btw. schlagt mal das Englisch-Wörterbuch auf und schaut nach, was casual überhaupt bedeutet. Wörtlich übersetzt nämlich beiläufig oder auch gelegentlich. Und warum sollten Spieler, die nur 3 Stunden am Tag spielen schlechter sein als Leute, die 18 Stunden am Tag spielen? In 18 Stunden hat man einfach nur mehr Zeit, was zu machen und verfällt dann schnell der Langeweile, weil man den Content früher durch hat, als Casuals, rein aus zeitlichen Gründen. Solche Spieler würden sich natürlich über 2 oder mehr IDs pro Raidinstanz bei drei verschiedenen Instanzen sicherlich freuen, dann sind sie ihre 18 Stunden Spielzeit am Tag vollauf beschäftigt. Aber die Leute, die noch ein echtes Leben haben, arbeiten müssen und auch mal einen Abend nicht zu hause sind um zu spielen, freuen sich wenn sie in ihrer Spielzeit die Raidinstanzen durchkriegen.


----------



## Sorzzara (16. September 2010)

Kainè21 schrieb:


> Bluepost : *Presse Q&A mit Game Director Tom Chilton*
> 
> 
> Blizzard wird 25-Spieler-Raids auch weiterhin supporten. Ferner wird man sicherstellen dass sie angemessene Belohnungen abwerfen, d.h. mindestens gleichwertig wenn nicht gar besser als die aus der 10er-Version.
> ...



Du verstehst die Aussage falsch. Die Lootables werden die gleichen sein (Gleiches ilvl), die Bosse lassen mehr Loot pro Kill fallen. Denkbar ist lediglich dass sie Zusatzloot in der Art von mehr Marken, Mats etc. fallen lassen. Die Items an sich sind im 10er und 25er die Gleichen.

Ausserdem wird es wieder so sein, dass die prestigeträchtigeren (besser aussehenden) AV Belohnungen nur durch 25er Raids erreichbar sind (vgl. Rostiger und stählerner Protodrache) Fazit, die Änderungen werden nicht zurückgenommen, 25er Raids lohnen sich allerdings weiterhin.


Edit sagt: Was auch bleibt, ist die Bossabhängige, personal ID. Also kein zweimalraiden derselben Ini pro Woche. ALLERDINGS ist diese AUssage meinerseits nicht abgesichert, und kann falsch sein. (Bevor mich irgendwer darauf festnagelt)


----------



## Konion (16. September 2010)

Lornorr schrieb:


> ich fänd einen gleichwertigen table auch besser. teilweise sind die 10er versionen der dungeons sogar anspruchsvoller als die 25er.



Lol


----------



## Gammelhai (16. September 2010)

Egal ich werde hauptsächlich in Cata 10er Instanzen raiden, einfach aus dem Grund das ich 10 Spieler schneller gefunden haben als 25. 25er Raids beanspruchen mir zu lange Vorbereitungs- und Organisationsarbeiten die ich auf langweilige Wochenenden verplanen kann.Aber um mal schnell abends nach der Arbeit einen Raid aufzumachen sind mir 10er deutlich lieber.


----------



## Sorzzara (16. September 2010)

Konion schrieb:


> Lol



Wo ist das bitte Lol? Die Ausage stimmt absolut.

Mir fallen spontan nur drei Encounter im WotLK Content ein, wo der 25er Encounter schwieriger als der 10er ist:

Faction Champions Heroic
Firefighter (Mimiron Hardmode)
AnubArak Heroic

In allen anderen Encountern ist durch die höhere Spieleranzahl die Fehlertoleranz des Encounters wesentlich höher, und die Klassenverfügbarkeit wiet nicht ein so gravierender Faktor.

Ich rede hier nicht davon dass es ein höherer Aufwand ist einen 25er Raid zu organisieren, als einen 10er, das ist eine rein logistische Frage und hat nichts mit der Schwierigkeit zu tun.


----------

